# purple/black comb ?



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a roo and a few hens with combs that have purple/black looking areas mostly along the edges. What does if mean if anything?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it possible for you to post a pic of their combs? There are a few things that come to mind right off the bat. The first would be frost bite. Is it cold where you live?


----------



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

It's down in the mid 50's today...I am just outside o Bham, AL. I will try to get a pic but haven't figured out how to post one on here yet.


----------



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

here is a pic of my roo


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

That does indeed look like frostbite, yet it's not cold enough yet in 'Bama (I'm in SW Arkansas). 
The thing about frostbite is that it's a combination of things - cold and damp coop conditions that cause it. 
Hmmm, trying to think of other things that could cause that sort of discoloration. Heart conditions can be one - not enough blood to the extremities, but you say you have more than one bird with this so that pretty much rules that out. 
One other thing that comes to mind - fowl cholera. Some other symptoms of fowl cholera would be greenish diarrhea, high temperature, possibly swollen wattles, loss of appetite, coughing, and nasal, eye and oral discharge. It can be treated with antibiotics.


----------



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

They don't have any of those symptoms. I think it was 2 of my Cochins that also have similar discoloration. thanks for your help. I really hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't able to be of more help.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello bamsx4 from mee, in Winfield! Small world! Glad to have you in the forum, and a beautiful roo he is. Check for mites, and maybe worm them. This is a good time of year to do that anyway. Keep a watch, because that is a symptom of not feeling too well.

Roll Tide!!


----------



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Fuzziebutt! it is indeed a small world. Thanks for the welcome. What do you use to treat for mites and worms?


----------



## bamsx4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bird_Slave thanks so much for your info...I've not heard of bird cholera before so now I know if those sx develop what it may be.  I am fairly new to chickens and love learning all I can.


----------

